
Ask HN: How do you deal with failure of not getting into a good school? - HNLurker2
How do you deal with the failure of not getting into the top highschool in CS? 
Should I listen to my &quot;friends&quot; (more like old classmates) offer (everyone wants me to go to their option)? Which is to go to their school? I can go to another second option (but it requires a complicated commute and money)
======
alttab
Use daddy's money to go into Singer's side door by buying extra time for the
SATs and then bribing everyone along the way.

In reality - I never applied to those because it didn't seem like it mattered
and I knew I couldn't afford it. Ask yourself why you care about school X, Y,
or Z, and find a way to realize that any one individual school is not the
critical path to your dreams.

Also, know that exploiting the opportunities you have is way more important
than lamenting the opportunities you don't have.

